# Natural Pimp Stick Cigar Review - always fun



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I always enjoy dropping an Acid cigar in my smoking rotation. The tobacco is top rate, better than most flavored cigars. The burn and draw on thi...

Read the full review here: Natural Pimp Stick Cigar Review - always fun


----------

